# pâté en croute (en croûte)



## framboise

Hola,

Alguien podría decirme cómo se dice "pâté en croute". 

En España he visto las terrinas de paté con gelatina, pero no las que están envueltas como si estuvieran empanadas (en forma de terrina).

Paté en corteza?? empanado??

Gracias,

Un saludo

Framboise


----------



## lpfr

En uno de los hilos de este foro habían propuesto "empanada". Pero en español la empanada es otra cosa, similar a la empanada argentina: carne picada dentro de una pasta, frita y goteando aceite.
  El pâté en croûte es  la preparación de carne envuelta en una pasta de pan, y el resultado horneado a fuego lento. No sé si hay una traducción acertada en español.


----------



## chics

¿Te refieres a ésto? Tampoco lo he visto en España, tal vez podrías decir algo del estilo "tubo/tira de paté envuelto de pasta quebrada para aperitivo", o un resumen.

A eso yo tampoco le llamaría empanada ni empanadilla, pero hay otras cosas francesas más elaboradas que, aunque obviamente son un poco distintas a la empanada gallega, por ejemplo, tal vez sí podríamos meterlas en el saco de las "empanadas".

La _empanada_ no se fríe, se hornea, y no necesariamente está rellena de carne.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¿Te refieres a ésto? Tampoco lo he visto en España, tal vez podrías decir algo del estilo "tubo/tira de paté envuelto de pasta quebrada para aperitivo", o un resumen.
> 
> A eso yo tampoco le llamaría empanada ni empanadilla, pero hay otras cosas francesas más elaboradas que, aunque obviamente son un poco distintas a la empanada gallega, por ejemplo, tal vez sí podríamos meterlas en el saco de las "empanadas".
> 
> .


 
Aparte de decir que tiene una pinta cojonuda, supongo que sí podríamos decir, como sugieres, "empanada de paté" (o quizá "paté en empanada"), sin ponernos muy colorados, que dentro de las empanadas se puede meter casi de todo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Casi, pero las empanadas están cubiertas, Ant. Casi parece más una coca que una empanada, con paté en lugar de verduras. 
Si fuera una masa de hojaldre sería más fácil: paté en hojaldre. Pero con pasta quebrada no me suena bien.


----------



## framboise

Al final he puesto "paté en hojaldre". Creo que aunque no sea muy común uno se hace una idea de lo que es.

Os pongo otro enlace
http://leplaisirdegourmandise.blog4ever.com/blog/articles-108011-114036.html


Bonne soirée,

Framboise


----------



## chics

alexacohen said:


> Si fuera una masa de hojaldre sería más fácil: _paté en hojaldre_. Pero con pasta quebrada no me suena bien.


Es masa de hojaldre. Me confundí traduciendo... 
Esto es compacto y seco, comparado con una empanada, un poco como un embutido -una butifarra o algo así, aunque es distintinto- recubierto de la masa. También me parece más justa la traducción _paté en hojaldre_, u _hojaldrado_.


----------



## framboise

Gracias Chics,

También había pensado en "hojaldrado", aunque me parece menos preciso y también me parece que se llamaban así unos pastelitos típicos de Andalucía... así que mejor evitar confusiones

Un saludo

Framboise


----------



## shelmiket

en mi casa le decimos rollitos de paté y he encontrado esto, tal vez te sirva de ayuda:
http://www.facilisimo.com/foro/platodeldia/rollitos-de-pate-nocilla-etc_38263_desc_21.html


----------



## chics

Bueno, me refería a _paté hojaldrado_. Era por añadir otra opción.


----------



## framboise

Qué pinta que tienen los rollitos mmmmmmm


----------



## shelmiket

otra dirección interesante: http://www.ciberchef.com/recetas.php3?ID=1835


----------



## lpfr

Lo que yo deduzco de todas estas intervenciones, es que no hay equivalente directo de "pâté en croûte" en la cocina española. Tal vez que lo mejor sería hacer lo que se hace con platos que no tienen equivalente directo en las cocinas locales: conservarlos en su lengua de origen, como se hace en todos los países con  pizza,  tarama, tajin, cuscus, paella, sushi, etc.
  Si se busca "pate en crute" en Google, verán que hay páginas en inglés y una en japonés.


----------



## Lumia

El diccionario Collins da como equivalencia en castellano _paté empanado_: 

http://diccionario.reverso.net/espanol-frances/p%C3%A2t%C3%A9%20de%20maisons


----------



## lpfr

Si buscas "paté empanado" en Google, solo aparecen tres entradas: 2 del "Collins" y una de un blog.
  Eso quiere decir que la expresión de "paté empanado" se limita a la casa del que escribió el artículo del "Collins".


----------



## Antpax

lpfr said:


> Si buscas "paté empanado" en Google, solo aparecen tres entradas: 2 del "Collins" y una de un blog.
> Eso quiere decir que la expresión de "paté empanado" se limita a la casa del que escribió el artículo del "Collins".


 
Además, algo empanado es algo frito con una capa de huevo y pan rallado, mientras que lo de la foto está metido en una masa.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tiene razón lprf, si dices voy a comer _paté empanado_ esta  es la cara que verás en tu interlocutor.

Todavía no se ve demasiado por aquí, tan sólo en Navidad, época en la que algunos distribuidores franceses los traen (y aún, no estoy segura de que sea válido para todas las regiones españolas, es que en Alicante hay muchos franceses).

Dependiendo del texto que tengas que traducir podrás:
- dejarlo así: texto culinario para profesionales / texto literario (con, supongo una explicación)
- paté con hojaldre: texto de divulgación

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que se dice "paté en corteza", aunque es verdad que no es muy típico a este lado de los Pirineos...


----------



## framboise

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ipfr, lástima que ya he entregado la traducción, pero creo que tu opción habría sido la más adecuada, puesto que se trata de una especialidad típicamente francesa, aunque creo que "paté en hojaldre" se entiende, la gente no lo asocia a una imagen concreta, como cuando se dice "paella" o "churros", etc. etc.


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Personalmente no estoy muy de acuerdo en lo de dejarlo sin traducir. No se trata de algo como los creps o los volovents/volovanes. Al concepto este de meter cosas dentro de "pan" o un hojaldre -mucho más popular en Francia que en España- nosotros le llamamos _hojaldre_, o tal cosa dentro de un hojaldre, hojaldre de cual, etc. Nunca he oído a nadie, ni españoles ni franceses, que hablando en castellano utilicen "en croute", y dudo que sea comprendido por no francófonos. Para paté en concreto servido así ya expliqué que oigo distintas versiones, nunca "en croute". La versión "en hojaldre" u "hojaldrado" es una que me gusta a nivel popular y que no queda mal en un menú o un libro de cocina.

En cuanto a dejar en general los nombres sin traducir, me parece adecuado cuando el plato ya ha adquirido renombre internacional, que no es el caso. O tal vez puede ser una solución de compromiso, con una notita al lado, cuando no se ha sabido encontrar una traducción aceptable.

Por ejemplo, en Francia pocos conocen la tortilla de alcachofas, pero parece más buena traducción "omelette de coeurs d'artichaut" que "tortilla de alcachofas". Aunque unos la puedan imaginar en forma de media luna y otros redonda. La "visión" clara del producto nunca la podrán tener clara hasta que no lo vean al menos una vez, en foto o como sea.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A mí me molesta traducirlo por hojaldre cuando la masa no tiene que ver con el hojaldre.

¿No valdría "pastel de paté", al igual que tenemos pastel de carne?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

¿Que masa es?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Chics:

Dependiendo de las recetas, puede ser de hojaldre o con una masa quebrada e incluso con ambas a la vez, una (la quebrada) para la parte de abajo y la otra (de hojaldre) para le parte de arriba.

A mí me encanta la fórmula "en hojaldre", muy española y perfecta si es de esa masa. ¿Pero si es de masa quebrada? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

No he encontrado nada de interesante en Google a propósito de pastel de paté. La única receta es una de atún y que no tiene nada que ver.
  Creo que la frase que describe mejor el "pâté en croûte" es "paté empanado". Pero el problema es que si se le da eso como nombre, nadie va a imaginarse a qué corresponde. Aún peor, los hispanohablantes lo asociarán con los múltiples platos que comportan el término "empanado" o "empanada". 
  Creo que hay platos que tienen equivalente, como el arroz blanco, la sopa o el cocido, y otros que no lo tienen, y que es mejor de conservarlos en su lengua de origen o transcribirlos al español.
  Y eso, aunque no se hayan hecho una reputación mundial como el haggis.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> En cuanto a dejar en general los nombres sin traducir, me parece adecuado cuando el plato ya ha adquirido renombre internacional, que no es el caso. O tal vez puede ser una solución de compromiso, con una notita al lado, cuando no se ha sabido encontrar una traducción aceptable.


Pienso que tu apreciación es muy lógica, pero, dado que casualmente ha surgido una duda que se me planteó hace un tiempo en una traducción, me gustaría insistir en la distinción que ha hecho Martine en el post 17. ("Hace un tiempo" significa que no existía Google ni los amigos de WR, aunque sí algún amigo francés, por suerte.) 
En este caso, para mí, más que el contexto, es importante el texto. Si se trata de un texto de ficción (que fue el caso que se me planteó a mí), yo soy definitivamente partidario de dejar el nombre original, tanto en éste como en muchos otros casos similares (el caso de la tortilla de alcachofas no es similar). Es una concesión que le haces al lector, en realidad, cuando parecería lo contrario. Al lector le gusta que se le ambiente con el nombre de una calle de París, de una especilidad culinaria en francés (cuando procede, claro, como es el caso), de un modelo de coche francés, etc., sin abusar por supuesto. A mí esto fue al menos lo que me decidió a dejar _pâté en croute_. Incluso al leerlo dan ganas de ir a Francia a probar qué narices es eso. 
(Perdonad la reflexión personal, no suelo enrollarme tanto.)


----------



## chics

Hola chicos.

En este tiempo he hecho un poco de investigación de campo, je, je, y existe y se utiliza "con corteza".


----------



## grandluc

Una descripción más precisa sería: "paté envuelto en hojaldre" ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Richivalen

Yo estoy en las mismas, he optado por "Pastel hojaldrado relleno de paté", por si es de ayuda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y digo yo, ¿alguno de vosotros ha intentado hacer una traducción literal: *paté en/con costra*?


----------



## Elena Puig

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
En un menú: «poitrine en croûte de pain d'épices».
Entiendo que habla de la pechuga de un ave, pero no entiendo qué quiere decir "en croûte".
Gracias de antemano por cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
"en croûte" est expliqué ci-dessus.
Pour "pain d'épices",  le dictionnaire t'explique de quoi il s'agit dans la rubrique "formes composées" : "*épice*"


----------



## Elena Puig

Merci jprr,
Je viens de lire tous les messages et je vais le traduire par "empanada". Quant au reste des termes, j'ai déja la traduction.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

Con todos mis respetos, si estás traduciendo la carta de un restaurante te sugiero que compruebes lo de "_poitrine_" porque no es necesariamente de ave. Por otro lado,* no es una empanada*. Hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos culinarios, una "_croûte de pain d´épices_" consiste en cubrir el alimento principal con el "_pain d'épices_" como si fuera pan rallado.


----------



## Elena Puig

Te agradezco tu ayuda.
¿Cómo traducirías tú entonces "poitrine"? He puesto de ave para poner un poco de contexto y que se entienda, no porque yo me haya inventado en mi traducción que es "de ave".
Y sí, también entiendo lo que tu entiendes en "croûte de pain d'épices". Pero el problema está en cómo expresarlo en español.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Este tipo de "croûte" se suele traducir por *costra. *


----------



## Elena Puig

Muchas gracias. Sí, estoy mirando ejemplos y hay muchos. Un saludo


----------

